# Selco Wisdom - Top 5 SHTF "Surprises"



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Top 5 SHTF ?Surprises? ? SHTF School

if not familiar with Selco - he survived the civil war period in the Balkans - now writes and has a training school teaching mostly urban SHTF survival ....

read all the Selco writings you can find - his SHTF and survival compares as close to what the US can expect than anything else .....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

wow , great post I liked the reading , it's to the point and good .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, I am surprised, good and very accurate insight not a lot of people keep in the back of their mind


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

number one thing I got from that.. DO NOT live in a city!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Every one of those points have been discussed, here. Every one of those points were argued and counter-argued. 

I think it would be worth a bag of popcorn to watch someone go to Selco's school and argue theory with someone who lived through it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

For many of the facts he stated is a very good reason I will be out of the city, I was born and raised in the country, therefore I would have a better chance, no guarantee, for much of what he says can apply anywhere, a good read, just that short article makes me think about somethings I didn't consider.....I will read more.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

One of the things I'll remember from one of Selco's earlier writings .... when the civil war started everyone scrambled - Selco and many like him traded whatever they could to get some firepower in the home - saw being able to defend themselves as Priority #1 ...

neighbor of Selco's burrowed himself into his home and lived off his resources as long as possible - never scrambled or tried to coup with the situation - finally had to come out and start learning the streets .... lasted two days and was found shot ....


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Great read, thanks for the post & link. Many other subjects on his blog so I bookmarked them for later.

1895gunner


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rstanek said:


> For many of the facts he stated is a very good reason I will be out of the city, I was born and raised in the country, therefore I would have a better chance, no guarantee, for much of what he says can apply anywhere, a good read, just that short article makes me think about somethings I didn't consider.....I will read more.


I was in a town of about 300 on the far eastern side of Maine. I have mostly lived in areas that were less populated and non-city type areas. I would have a hard time surviving in a city because I do not have the instincts for it

however - put me in the coutry or smaller places - heck middle of the woods with an ax and a some supplies...


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> One of the things I'll remember from one of Selco's earlier writings .... when the civil war started everyone scrambled or tried to coup with the situation - finally had to come out and start learning the streets .... lasted two days and was found shot ....


This is a good point as those that refuse to acknowledge and adapt to reality generally don't make it in the "new normal". One of our greatest assets as a species is our adaptability.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent read. I have read a lot of his stuff and have his blog saved for updates. He has a way of bringing the realities of the situation into sharp focus.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

thanks for the post, a most excellent read!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is always educational to hear about how to from those whom have been there and done that.


----------

